# Bobcat lighting



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Just thought I'd share a video and pics of the lighting system I just installed on our bobcat.






Used a whelen mini justice on the roof (magnet mount) that I had on another truck.

Feniex cannon LED hideaways installed into the rear worklights. The factory bulbs weren't very bright, so I replaced with these. No drilling required, factory bulb hole was already 1". Just siliconed and screwed into place.

Hooked up so when factory rear worklight switch is activated, HAW turns on steady white (takes priority so if flashing lights are on, work light overrides it).



Activated via factory switch. Simple install, wiring harness already installed from factory, just needed switch.



Beacon wiring runs to this factory knockout. Just drilled a small hole in the plastic here and some silicone to seal it up.



Also installed this switch to disable the backup alarm.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice job! When should I drop mine off to be done?


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice job! I'll post some pics of my kubota when it's done.


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

*Nice!*

Nice job!!


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

GLS;1886814 said:


> Just thought I'd share a video and pics of the lighting system I just installed on our bobcat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the switch to disable the backup alarm from Bobcat? Do you have a part # ?

Thanks


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

I bought the switch online from OTRATTW.com

It's basically a simple on/off switch that fit's in the factory switch panel. I bought a lighted one, but you can get unlit for a simpler install.

For wiring you just need to splice the factory backup alarm feed and run 2 wires to the switch to activate/deactivate.

Here's a link to the switch: http://www.otrattw.net/search.php?mode=search&page=1


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

So the Feniex units are the bi colour ones I take it? They just alternate between white and amber on their own? 

Is there a wire on that harness you use to do the back work light override?


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

edgeair;1899396 said:


> So the Feniex units are the bi colour ones I take it? They just alternate between white and amber on their own?
> 
> Is there a wire on that harness you use to do the back work light override?


Yes, they are the split amber/white version.

I have the flash pattern set to alternate between amber and white, but there are also amber only and white only, in many different flash patterns and rates.

Getting the back work lights to override is very simple. There are three 12v input wires on the feniex cannons. #1 (green wire I think?) takes priority. So I have the #2 wire hooked up to my switch to run the flashing lights. If I hit the backup light switch in the cab, it puts power to the #1 wire so runs steady white.

Not sure if I made any sense of it, but it actually is simple once you understand how it works.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

GLS;1899966 said:


> Yes, they are the split amber/white version.
> 
> I have the flash pattern set to alternate between amber and white, but there are also amber only and white only, in many different flash patterns and rates.
> 
> ...


Makes perfect sense, that was exactly what I was hoping they would have. Thanks.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice Job. Only thing I would change is sync the hideaways.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

fordtruck661;1901987 said:


> Nice Job. Only thing I would change is sync the hideaways.


They are synchronized. Do you mean alternating flash patterns?


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

GLS;1902420 said:


> They are synchronized. Do you mean alternating flash patterns?


The video makes it look like they are not. Thumbs Up


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

fordtruck661;1902436 said:


> The video makes it look like they are not. Thumbs Up


I guess they do look a little off in the video. I promise the blue wires are connected to each other!

It's either an illusion or Feniex doesn't know how to sync the lights. Oh well, close enough


----------

